# Perl/CGI, HTML einbinden



## Squeery (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

vieleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.

Für ein Projekt muss ich eine art Webservice schreiben um einen Prüfungsplan zu erstellen.
Das alles muss nach bestimmten Vorgaben stattfinden. 

Ich habe schon mein Perl-Programm, mit verschiedenen selbstgeschriebenen Modulen die ich eingebunden habe.
Jetzt muss das ganze aber im Browser und nicht der DOS-Box laufen.
Ich weiss aber nicht wie ich den HTML in die Perl-datei rufe.
Soll heissen ich hab eine HTML-Datei (auch CSS als Datei die darin gerufen wird) und muss den HTML-Code mit dem Perl-Hauptprogramm einbinden.

Weiss jemand wie man das am besten realisieren kann?

Nach Möglichkeit soll ich das Modul HTML:Template benutzen, aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie man das angeht. 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## renee (5. Juni 2007)

Das HTML in eine Datei (z.B. datei.tmpl) speichern. Welche Tags für die Platzhalter verwendet werden können, findest Du in der Dokumentation auf http://search.cpan.org.

Beispiel:


```
<html><body><TMPL_VAR NAME=NAME><br /><br />Heute ist <TMPL_VAR NAME=WETTER> Wetter</body></html>
```

Skript:
	
	
	



```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;
use CGI;

use HTML::Template; 
# musst Du vermutlich erst noch installieren
# eine ausfuehrliche Anleitung fuer Installationen 
# findest Du im Wiki von Perl-Community.de

my $cgi = CGI->new();
print $cgi->header();

my $tmpl = HTML::Template->new( filename => 'datei.tmpl' );

my $name = 'renee';
my @array = qw(schoenes schlechtes grausames super);
my $index = int(rand 4);

$tmpl->param(
    NAME => $name,
    WETTER => $array[$index],
);
print $tmpl->output;
```


----------



## Squeery (5. Juni 2007)

Vielen vielen Dank, 

ich glaub ich habs gerafft


----------

